# Broadheads



## Dewayne w (May 9, 2019)

Best fixed 100gr broadhead.want opinions on the ones that shoot like field points


----------



## davidhelmly (May 9, 2019)

How a fixed blade flies depends on the tune of you bow, the spine of your arrow and the fletching, that being said the Wasp Dart and old Slick Trick Magnum fly as good as any I’ve ever shot.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 9, 2019)

I have been shooting Slick Tricks since before it was cool to shoot them. Tune your bow as David said and you will be very happy with them.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 9, 2019)

A tuned bow, a tuned arrow with proper fletching and most all fly well. A slick trick
, wasp and thunderhead seem to be the easiest to tune.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 9, 2019)

I love my DRTs. Have shot them exclusively since Jan 2013 without issues. Can be shot as a 100 or 125 with the weighted collar.  Fly great and are as tough as they come.

Like others have said, tuning is key to great flight with a fixed head.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 9, 2019)

Slick tricks, killed a bunch of deer with these... As long as they are coming out of a tuned bow it won't be the BHeads fault if you don't succeed..


----------



## oppthepop (May 9, 2019)

QAD Exodus work extremely well for my son and me. He shoots a Mathew's and I shoot an Obsession.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 9, 2019)

Hunter922 said:


> As long as they are coming out of a tuned bow it won't be the BHeads fault if you don't succeed..



Thats the cool thing about fixed heads...they dont fail. I killed a boatload of deer with mechanical heads through the 90s and 2000s and never had one fail that I remember, but the chance was always there. I finally came to the realization there was no reason to take that chance.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 9, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Thats the cool thing about fixed heads...they dont fail. I killed a boatload of deer with mechanical heads through the 90s and 2000s and never had one fail that I remember, but the chance was always there. I finally came to the realization there was no reason to take that chance.


X2


----------



## Ihunt (May 9, 2019)

Ramcats and Exodus fly great for me.


----------



## Raylander (May 9, 2019)

Muzzy 3 blade is time tested. If it aint broke you cant fix it


----------



## deerslayer0369 (May 9, 2019)

Ramcat 100gr originals!!! Absolutely devastating and they don’t care what the shot angle is...they always do there part. I’ve got a photo in my cam roll I could share but don’t want to get bashed. If you’d like to see feel free to PM me!


----------



## DoubleRR (May 9, 2019)

"What David said!,,,,,,,Another 2 thumbs up for Slick Tricks!..  you can't do wrong with a Well Tuned Slick Trick Magnum on a Goldtip Pro Hunter shaft...


----------



## deast1988 (May 10, 2019)

I’m goin to try a pack of mini hybrid An bow mag from grim reaper this fall. I’ve tried a bunch

Muzzy Trocar
Shuttle T
QAD exodus 
Slick Trick mag/standard 

Fixed all fly great if properly tuned, if you have flaws in your tune some mechanicals fly amazing. Regardless of how well the tune is.


----------



## krizia829 (May 10, 2019)

Depends on your setup. G5 Montec is what I've always stuck to!


----------



## BowArrow (May 10, 2019)

QAD  Exodus


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 11, 2019)

I love spitfires. Been using them for nearly twenty years on everything from deer to hogs to bear.


----------



## mlandrum (May 11, 2019)

I just got a cross bow, how do the Slick Tricks shoot in a cross bow??


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 11, 2019)

They shoot great out of a X bow also.


----------



## DoubleRR (May 11, 2019)

Slick Trick 100 grain Mags shoot exactly into the same holes.... as do 100 grain field points ...with my Ravin R10 Crossbow.. (for me) ..out to 50 plus yards.


----------



## mlandrum (May 12, 2019)

Thanks guys?


----------



## bilgerat (May 12, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> Muzzy 3 blade is time tested. If it aint broke you cant fix it


YEP


----------



## Vaughn726 (May 14, 2019)

We've had good results with the Magnus Stinger heads out of low poundage bows and with our crossbows. As long as the bow has a reasonable tune they fly great and have a life time guarantee.


----------



## BeefMaster (Jun 7, 2019)

Steelforce 4 blade premium broadheads have been deadly and accurate for me and Pop.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thunder Head, Muzzy and Montec G5


----------



## Tadder (Jun 8, 2019)

oppthepop said:


> QAD Exodus work extremely well for my son and me. He shoots a Mathew's and I shoot an Obsession.


TIS, we have had great reports on these QAD Exodus. for fixed type heads.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Jun 8, 2019)

I have shot fixed blades and mechanical. Now that I shoot a bow that has a sharpener built into the riser i have been shooting fixed for the last several years. I have been shooting Zwickey No Mercy 4 blades with no issues for the last 4 seasons. Very durable , cheap and i can touch them up right in the tree.


----------



## Dewayne w (Jun 13, 2019)

Decided on dead ringer.northwoodsoutlet.com has great price on broadheads


----------



## formula1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Been shooting Slick trick Magnum 100 grain and brother Grizztrick for years. Once shot an IL 280 lb. buck all the way thru front of ham thru the shoulder and out the brisket. Dead in 60 yards. You can't go wrong with them!


----------



## Flintridge (Jun 26, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Thunder Head, Muzzy and Montec G5


----------



## killabig1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Muzzy 3-blade 100-grain for me, killed dozens of deer with them, most pass-thrus.

Truth is, all broadheads will kill, but you need to put them in the right place.
Broadhead differences become apparent when marginal shots are made.


----------



## lesscott02 (Jul 2, 2019)

I've shot slick tricks and Ramcats. Either will get the job done, but Ramcats are absolutely devastating on whatever they got. I don't see myself switching from them anytime soon.


----------



## South Man (Jul 2, 2019)

Muzzys have been fail proof


----------



## ninjaneer (Jul 9, 2019)

Shuttle T Locks fly good for me and do the job.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 12, 2019)

Fellows y'all talking about a fine tuned bow does a crossbow have to be tuned with a fixed blade if so how do you do it??


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 14, 2019)

mlandrum said:


> Fellows y'all talking about a fine tuned bow does a crossbow have to be tuned with a fixed blade if so how do you do it??


Ive heard nock tuning  by shooting each arrow with odd feather down. The ones not shooting true rotate to next feather....if still isnt true roll around to the third vain and try again. Been reading up on it a little.  Tuning the bolt (not the bow)


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 14, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Ive heard nock tuning  by shooting each arrow with odd feather down. The ones not shooting true rotate to next feather....if still isnt true roll around to the third vain and try again. Been reading up on it a little.  Tuning the bolt (not the bow)


Interesting?


----------



## JMB (Jul 28, 2019)

Slick Trick Viper Ticks or Iron Will. The latter are $$, but they are probably one of if not the best fixed blade out there.


----------



## M80 (Aug 8, 2019)

My dad and I use QAD exodus heads for several years now. He has killed 3 elk with them and we have killed several deer with them. We shoot bowtechs and they are tuned very well. Our arrows hit the same with these broad heads as our field points do. It’s a great thing to not have to move your sights from field points to broad heads lol. These heads are extremely sharp and very durable. Best we have found yet. Do some research about them and I think you will agree.


----------



## Backstraps (Aug 10, 2019)

I tried wasp boss 3 blades about 20 years ago because they came as a package with my Excalibur exomax crossbow. I’ve been using them ever since , also work great out of my vertical bow. Killed a pile of deer with them and fly just like a field point. Only negative is the price of them tripled when the company was sold about 10 years ago or so. I’m still using them.


----------



## Turkeyhunter3400 (Aug 17, 2019)

Iron Will ($$$), German Kinetic ($$$), and Magnus ($). I like them all and don't mind spending money on a broadhead that I can get Scary Sharp. The first two, especially, will cut you just looking at them, but if you're on a budget Magnus makes some very good heads that will sharpen.


----------

